# White pine



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Tilden Hunter said:


> The awkward part of Hemlock is that they prefer to grow in pure stands. They don't work and play well with others.


We have 2 stands with diameters ranging from 12-28" in dia. We lose a large tree every 4 or 5 years from tipping over, roots and all and usually one just outside the pack. Never from dying back. A few other stands with only 3-4 trees each with diameters 8- 12" -. Several lone trees but not many. I'm fond of the older stands. In this area they are majestic survivor's in my eye's. Before the deer explosion through the 90s limbs hung low enough for scrape activity. Often I could find a car hood sized scrape each year. Enjoyed a few cat n mouse games around those trees. Thermal cover draws as well.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Some white pine on my place that i have knocked down .They are about 30 years old ...bushy and wide .Deer don't eat them around me so i have a hundred or so mature ones that just shade everything else out .I cut down a few each year it takes about 4














years and the areas turn into thickets as in pic # 2


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thirty pointer said:


> Some white pine on my place that i have knocked down .They are about 30 years old ...bushy and wide .Deer don't eat them around me so i have a hundred or so mature ones that just shade everything else out ...................


The deer don't eat the little seedling volunteers during the winter ? 

L & O


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> The deer don't eat the little seedling volunteers during the winter ?
> 
> L & O


No .Low density... never seen one browsed ...little one's are common .They don't eat a lot of things here that others can't seem to keep around .Plenty of good woody browse for them .


----------

